# I *hate* the BMI chart!  But today, I hate it a little less.



## Carol (Aug 19, 2014)

I have never, ever liked the BMI chart.  I'm a woman, I have curves, I have a wee bit of muscle, and for all of my adult life I've been a person who has weighed a little bit more than I look.

I didn't realize what the chart _really _meant until about 6 years ago.   I was dealing with a stubborn medical issue, and my primary care physician at the time suggested that I consider surgery.  I was not anxious to be cut open, but I was willing to meet with the surgeon to explore my options.   At the end of the consultation, she stated that the hospital has seen other patients turned down for similar elective procedures as my BMI was over 30, putting me smack in to the 'clinically obese' range.   She did not refuse to do the procedure, but she indicated that we would both be in for a hassle.

The conversation with the surgeon took me aback a bit.  My primary care docs, both then and now, have both basically said "you're overweight, but not THAT overweight."  The reason behind some of that may be body comp, or my activity level, my overall health, etc.   Now, I'm not one to make excuses. There are lots of reasons why I _should _lose weight.  One of those reasons?  I _want _to do it.  Better fitness is good! Fitness FEELS good 

Never had the surgery done, the runaround which would have been needed to get my insurance to cover it made the option a lot less appealing -- which is probably why the insurance companies do this to begin with.  Make an expensive procedure difficult to get covered, and fewer people will opt for it.   I'm not sure if I would have had the surgery done had the insurance covered it.  But once a doc puts that sort of label in your head, its kinda tough to get it off your mind.


I have a monitor-scale that weight, body fat, and lean muscle mass.  One of the data points it also provides is BMI calculation.  And today, for the first time since seeing the surgeon?  

BMI = 29.8.  That's less than 30!!  artyon:

Goodbye, "obese".  I hope to never see you again.  

Onward and upward!   Or.....downward, as the case may be :cheers:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2014)

the BMI Chart is more what you'd call "guidelines" than actual rules. Welcome aboard the Black Pearl, Miss Carol .

Congratulations. 

I have never been a big fan of the BMI chart since it goes only by weight based on height and does not take into account body composition. Weightlifters and some pro-athletes can be overweight or obese based on the BMI chart.

But with that said, at this point, I too suffer from the same label based on BMI....thank you broken ankle followed by knee injuries.

And I too am working on it

Keep up the good work...... 

and you still can't borrow my Maglite :uhyeah:


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2014)

Is that damn BMI thing still around? I remember a long time ago, people were turned down getting into Police Academies because of their BMI. Some of them had extremely low body fat numbers, were muscled well and were extremely fit, athletic people. What a shame.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 19, 2014)

it says my bmi is 20.7 

can't believe some doctors though if it's gunna help you


----------



## Tames D (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't let the BMI thing mess with your head, Carol. You are very fit, proving it by hiking and biking the way you do. Jeeeeeeeese can you hike. And, I know what you look like. You look good!


----------



## Blindside (Aug 19, 2014)

According to his playing weight and height, if Adrian Peterson gained 11 pounds (from 217 to 228) he would be obese according to that BMI chart.


----------



## K-man (Aug 19, 2014)

It gets better as you get older. From age 65 it is acceptable to be BMI 27. Now I am no longer overweight.


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Don't let the BMI thing mess with your head, Carol. You are very fit, proving it by hiking and biking the way you do. Jeeeeeeeese can you hike. And, I know what you look like. You look good!



I'm slow.  And even slower now that I have to heft a 40 pound medical pack up and down that box of rocks.  But I get there.  And I'm getting stronger each time.  I figure with a little practice I'll be strong enough to schlep you out of that urban jungle of yours and bring you up to the mountains


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 20, 2014)

that 40lb pack is a fat burner  --- it'll do wonders for your whole physique 

just give it a few months and you'll be putting supermodels to shame   just don't what ever youdo stop eating please.  i was anorexic and muay thai helped to pull me out of it but i've seen too many people just stop eating cos "they're a bit big"


----------



## Carol (Aug 20, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> that 40lb pack is a fat burner  --- it'll do wonders for your whole physique




Migosh you aren't kidding!  I can see a difference just building up to this point!  

May 2014, before I became a medic:


June 2014, pack weight 20 pounds


July 2014, pack weight 30 pounds




> just give it a few months and you'll be putting supermodels to shame  just don't what ever youdo stop eating please. i was anorexic and muay thai helped to pull me out of it but i've seen too many people just stop eating cos "they're a bit big"



Stop eating?  I know no such words... 

The big motivator for me now is doing the things I want to do.  I want to do more with my search and rescue volunteering.  That means being able to carry a heavier pack than 40 pounds, and that also means being able to move with it.  I want to be able to keep up with my counterparts.   I want to take on more challenging hikes, and go exploring with other hikers.  Starving myself doesn't get me to where I want to be, but a good healthy way of eating does.

Sure, I would like to lose more weight.  I can't really say "I want to lose 20 more pounds".  I want to lose more weight, yes.  But I don't know what that number or what that size will be.  My goals are based more on fitness level and functionality.  If I keep my diet straight and keep up the patrol work, that will happen.

If someone likes how I look, that's a bonus!  If they don't, that's OK too.  I'm probably having too much fun to care


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 20, 2014)

the reason i said that piece about food intake is that i've sat in many doctors surgeries over the years and their walls are plastered with what i would call "thinspired" posters.

so glad that you're having fun   i did search and rescue in slate mines and it was really good fun till they started loading me up with kit  

it makes a change for me to see and hear from someone like yourself that have realistic ideas and ambitions for themselves  

WELL DONE AND KEEP UP WITH THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Tames D (Aug 20, 2014)

Carol said:


> I'm slow. And even slower now that I have to heft a 40 pound medical pack up and down that box of rocks. But I get there. And I'm getting stronger each time. I figure with a little practice I'll be strong enough to schlep you out of that urban jungle of yours and bring you up to the mountains



Well, if you can find me in this concrete jungle, you can practice some of them Search and Rescue skills


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2014)

August 2014, Pack weight 40 pounds
View attachment $cg spring.jpg


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 27, 2014)

Apparently I am 28.3 according to the NHS.

View attachment $BMI.jpg


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 6, 2014)

I am carrying some extra fat, but also a decent amount of muscle for my age. The BMI is way off, I prefer waist to height ratio charts. Basically for me - I know the waist size (pants) I should be at, and I focus on that and not my weight. I think there are also charts for hip to waist to height.


----------

